# New Upgrade on Spybot search and destroy



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.4 finally arrived!

I just tried it and ...
wow .....the scan is very fast .


http://www.safer-networking.org/en/index.html


----------



## EricT (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, it seems fast enough. 

Version 1.3 had around 2500+ immunizations, this new 1.4 has 6500+, but it only scans about 500+ items instead of 22000+ that version 1.3 did.

It's so fast, I am suspicious. I love spybot, and the new scanning speed is going to make my house calls so much easier and faster, - BUT - is it really doing the job? I wanna hear some evidence to that effect. I have been using it, but I havent had a really trashed system to test it out on yet.

Anyone have any stories of 1.4 doing the job?

Eric


----------

